# Frage an Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic + O11D-1 Besitzer/Nutzer



## Averdan (17. September 2018)

Hi,

Überlege die ganze Zeit mir das *Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic* zu kaufen und den Umzug aus meinem heißgeliebten (aber engen) Anidees AI7 zu wagen. Leider besitze ich seit neuesten eine ASUS ROG Strix Vega 64 und mit einem WasserKühlungs-Block wird sie breiter als 155mm (also zu Breit um sie horizontal einzubauen).

Nun kann man ja mit dem *O11D-1* die Graka ja vertikal einbauen, will aber nur ungern auf Radiatorfläche verzichten. Leider konnte ich weder auf der Homepage von Lian Li noch auf anderen Webseiten genauere Details dazu finden. Wenn ich mir aber folgenden pics anschaue, dann wäre es doch theoretisch möglich, die PCI Slot-Blende auf den obersten PCI Slot zu montieren, und dadurch die Grafikkarte ca. 4,5cm über den Boden des Gehäuses.
Hier ein Bild zu veranschaulichung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das möglich wäre, dann könnte man ja einen 360er Radi darunter einbauen (darf halt nicht dicker als 4cm sein). Und vielleicht wäre es möglich auch noch 2 Lüfter draufzupacken (nur einen nicht dort wo der Grafikarten Raiser aufsitzt).

Daher meine Fragen an die Besitzer dieser Kombination:

Ist es möglich die PCI-Slot-Blende auch am oberen Ende der PCI Slots zu montieren? 
Wenn ja, sind die Schraubloch-Abstände auf der Aufliegefläche vom PCI Riser die gleichen wie bei einem 120er Lüfter? (also 105mm Breite/Länge) 
Wie viel höher liegt die Graka vom Boden weg, auf der Seite wo kein PCI Raiser ist? 

Hier nochmals ein Bild welche Abmessungen/Antworten ich suche:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tut mir leid, dass ich hier euch damit belästige, habe aber leider keine genauen Details gefunden ausser *dass hier, *aber da gibt es auch keine genauen Abmessungen nur Bilder.
Würde mich freuen von einen Besitzer dieser Kombination genauere Infos zu bekommen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.
mfg,
Averdan


----------



## Averdan (26. September 2018)

Naja nachdem dieser Beitrag fast 170 mal angeclickt wurde, aber keiner Infos dazu eingetragen hat. gehe ich mal von Einschätzungen aus. 


Ein PCI-Slot am Gehäuse hinten, hat ca. eine Höhe von 2cm. 
Der PCI Steckplatz von einem Motherboard hat ca. 1,1cm + ein geschätzer Wert von der Halterung auf dem die Graka sitzt schätze ich mal, das die Karte insgesamt ca. 2cm ´über dem Boden schwebt 
Die Halterung scheint über den ersten und zweiten Lüfterplatz zu gehen. also ca. 14cm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



D.h. wenn man die Karte ganz raufschieben könnte, dann kann man darunter einen Radiator packen. z.B. den Magicool G2 slim oder EK Coolstream SE welche um die 26-27mm dick sind. Dann hat man bei der Halterung 13mm und weiter zur Seite unterhalb der Karte 33mm platz für einen Lüfter auf dem Radiator.
Wenn man die Bodenhalterung weglässt und die Karte nur am PCI Slot hängt, hätte man zusätzlich 22 bis vielleicht 25mm Platz. 
*Also in der Theorie wäre es möglich  die Karte Vertikal einzubauen und darunter noch einen Radiator und ein paar Lüfter zu packen (vielleicht einen 15mm dicken und ansonsten normale 25mm dicke). 
*
Leider sieht es in der Praxis durch ungenaue Angaben der Hersteller oft anders aus.

Trotzdem genaue Abmessungen wären super gewesen. Aber danke euch fürs lesen


----------



## kos187 (6. März 2019)

Averdan schrieb:


> Trotzdem genaue Abmessungen wären super gewesen. Aber danke euch fürs lesen



Ich habe genau diese Aufgabe vor mir am Wochenende. Hast du etwas erreicht.

Ich besitze einen 25mm Nexxos der mit 25mm Noiseblockern versehen ist. Ich hoffe auf positive Rückmeldung


----------



## Venom89 (6. März 2019)

Das geht nicht ohne Modifikationen am Gehäuse und sieht mMn auch bescheiden aus .


----------



## kos187 (6. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das geht nicht ohne Modifikationen am Gehäuse.



Ich danke dir für deine Informationen Venom. Welche Art von Modifikation meinst du denn. Hast du ein ähnliches Projekt einmal begleitet / durchgeführt? Wäre dankbar für jedes Detail.



Venom89 schrieb:


> und sieht mMn auch bescheiden aus .



Wo hast du das den schon einmal gesehen. hast du evtl. einen Link. Ich habe nämlich nichts in der Art gefunden.

Danke


----------



## Venom89 (7. März 2019)

kos187 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für deine Informationen Venom. Welche Art von Modifikation meinst du denn. Hast du ein ähnliches Projekt einmal begleitet / durchgeführt? Wäre dankbar für jedes Detail.



Ich besitze selber das normale O-11. Wenn du nur Lüfter darunter setzen möchtest,musst du die Blende  dafür bearbeiten müssen. 
Bei Lüfter + Radi mit Sicherheit auch das Gehäuse. 




> Wo hast du das den schon einmal gesehen. hast du evtl. einen Link. Ich habe nämlich nichts in der Art gefunden.
> 
> Danke



Wie gesagt besitze ich das O-11, da gibt es viele ähnlichkeiten. 

Suche einfach mal über die Google Bilder Suche nach dem Gehäuse. Da findest du wirklich alles.
Kann auch mal bestimmte Sachen messen, wenn möchtest.

Würde an deiner Stelle einen Radi in die Zwischen Wand und einen nach oben setzen. Sieht einfach cleaner aus.

LG


----------



## kos187 (10. März 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Würde an deiner Stelle einen Radi in die Zwischen Wand und einen nach oben setzen. Sieht einfach cleaner aus.
> LG



Das reicht nicht ausum meine Komponenten zu Kühlen. 

Maximus Hero X mit EKWB Monoblock 
I7-8700K (lm Mod, 6x5Ghz @ 1,28V)
GTX 1080 TI FTW3 @ 2,1 Ghz

Selbst die 3 Radiatoren haben schon gut zu tun hierbei


----------



## Venom89 (11. März 2019)

Deswegen habe ich nur einen internen 360er und extern einen Mora 420


----------



## kos187 (12. März 2019)

Das ist mir zu einfach. Ich will ein geschlossenes System. Deswegen habe ich mir das dynamic geholt. Wegen 3x 360. Und das klappt ja auch soweit super. 

Ich werde das hinbekommen mit der Graka. Jetzt am Bastel Wochenende.


----------



## Scion2308 (17. April 2019)

Hi kos187, das ja witzig. Ich habe genau das selbe vor und bin auch schon die ganze Zeit am Bilder vergleichen wie das am besten zzu bewerkstelligen ist. Ich warte allerdings noch auf das Lian Li PC-O11 Razer Edition Gehäuse. Mit meinem Aufbau habe ich nur den oberen und unteren Platz für Radiatoren, da der seitliche mit einer Wasserstrasse von Barrow belegt ist. Der Grafikartenhalter soll bei mir auch auf der ersten Position des Radiators Platz finden. Sollte der Halter kein 105 mm Lochmaß haben, werde ich mir selber einen herstellen. Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst Du ja mal Deinen Stand der Dinge mitteilen.


Grüße


----------



## Fabifablos (21. April 2019)

Hallo in die Runde.
Ich hab das O11 Dynamic nicht, aber ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem O11 WXC. Bei mir musste ne MSI RTX 2080 reingebastelt werden, welche wahrscheinlich noch ein ticken größer ist als deine Asus Strix. Das Alu O11 ist ein Ticken größer als das Dynamic, gleich ist jedoch das Problem, dass das Lian Li Riser Kit auf dem Boden montiert werden muss und da ein Radi hin sollte. Letztlich habe ich das Phanteks Riser Kit benutzt und zusätzlich ein Pumpenhalter als Stabilisierung darunter auf den Radi geschraubt. Wird sehr stabil, allerdings musst du an der Slotblende und am Riser-Dings etwas rumsägen.
Mit dem etwas größeren Gehäuse ist dein Problem also lösbar und Lian Li aus Stahl ist eh komisch.


----------



## Scion2308 (27. April 2019)

Hello

Das Lian Li Razer Edition ist jetzt wieder lieferbar und sollte nächste Woche bei mir eintrudeln. Als vertikale Slotblende habe ich was bei Ebay gefunden die man mit etwas Bearbeitung auch noch ein kleines Stück höher setzen kann als vorgesehen und somit sollte es dann funktionieren. Als Radiator kommt bei mir unten ein 360 x 28 von EK plus Lüfter. Macht dann ein Bauhöhe von 53 mm. Ich werde dann mit Bild und Ton berichten für alle die es interessiert. 

Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## Scion2308 (3. Mai 2019)

So, mein Lian Li PC-O11 Razer Edition ist eingetroffen. Habe mal eben fix alles dran gehalten und es sieht wie folgt aus. Unten 2 Slotblenden wird zu eng mit dem Riser Kabel, aber mit 3 Slotblenden geht es dann. Nachteil ist das die GraKA so hoch sitzt das ein Monitorport vom GEhäuse verdeckt wird. Für mich ist das nicht relevant, da mir 3 reichen. Ergebnis es passt mit einem 30er Radiator und Lüfter oben drauf.

Ach ja, ich habe mich gegen das VErtical GPU Bracket von Lian Li entschieden. Mir waren 60 Euro für das bisschen Metall ehrlich gesagt zu viel. Teilweise ist es nicht unter unter 70 Euro zu haben. Mein Slotblende für die verikale GPU ist glaub von Casemod Parts. An den weißen Strichen wird die Blende bearbeitet und wieder schwarz matt gelackt.

Bitte entschuldigt, aber bei hoch laden haben sich die Bilder verdreht. Einfach speichern und dann zurecht drehen


----------



## Venom89 (5. Mai 2019)

Scion2308 schrieb:


> So, mein Lian Li PC-O11 Razer Edition ist eingetroffen. Habe mal eben fix alles dran gehalten und es sieht wie folgt aus. Unten 2 Slotblenden wird zu eng mit dem Riser Kabel, aber mit 3 Slotblenden geht es dann. Nachteil ist das die GraKA so hoch sitzt das ein Monitorport vom GEhäuse verdeckt wird. Für mich ist das nicht relevant, da mir 3 reichen. Ergebnis es passt mit einem 30er Radiator und Lüfter oben drauf.



Irgendwie, passt das immer 
Optisch würde das für mich, nicht in Frage kommen, allein das Riser Kabel ordentlich zu legen dürfte ein krampfhafte Sache werden. Aber Hauptsache dir gefällt es  



> Ach ja, ich habe mich gegen das VErtical GPU Bracket von Lian Li entschieden. Mir waren 60 Euro für das bisschen Metall ehrlich gesagt zu viel. Teilweise ist es nicht unter unter 70 Euro zu haben. Mein Slotblende für die verikale GPU ist glaub von Casemod Parts. An den weißen Strichen wird die Blende bearbeitet und wieder schwarz matt gelackt.



Du meinst das Set mit dem Riser Kabel? Das Kabel von lianli war lange Zeit eines der wenigen, welches man kaufen konnte und keine Probleme hatte. Die Qualität ist mir dann doch die paar Euro wert. 



> Bitte entschuldigt, aber bei hoch laden haben sich die Bilder verdreht. Einfach speichern und dann zurecht drehen



Habe einfach einen Kopfstand gemacht 

Hier mal mein PC-O11 nach der letzten Umbau Aktion 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tarnari (16. Mai 2019)

Hast du nicht weiter oben was von clean geschrieben?
Gut, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden. [emoji3061]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venom89 (17. Mai 2019)

tarnari schrieb:


> Hast du nicht weiter oben was von clean geschrieben?



Wie definierst du denn bitte Clean? 



> Gut, Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.



Richtig, 0815 kann jeder


----------



## tarnari (17. Mai 2019)

Clean ist für  mich clean. Sauber. Schnörkellos. Ohne LED.
Aber no offense. Das war ohne jede Kritik.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venom89 (17. Mai 2019)

tarnari schrieb:


> Clean ist für  mich clean. Sauber. Schnörkellos. *Ohne LED*.



Ich habe eine komplett neue Baseplate eingesetzt damit unnötige Öffnungen verschwinden, und jedes gesleevte käbelchen hat seine eigene 3mm Bohrung bekommen. 
LED machen das ganze variabel. Sie können ja auch aus und dezent.  
Ich denke das Wort Clean passt ganz gut  



> Aber no offense. Das war ohne jede Kritik.



Alles gut, eventuelle Optimierungen lasse ich mir gerne zeigen


----------



## tarnari (17. Mai 2019)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Alles gut, eventuelle Optimierungen lasse ich mir gerne zeigen



Das ist denke ich gar nicht nötig, zumindest was meine Wenigkeit angeht. Das ist sehr, sehr gut gearbeitet. Ich würde mir unter clean einfach was anderes vorstellen. Das ist eher... imposant.
Aber ich glaube, wir driften sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab. Zum Gehäuse kann ich leider nichts beitragen. Habe ein ganz anderes. Vor allem keine wakü. Aber ich fand das Thema sehr interessant und der Kommentar kam einfach so heraus. XD


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venom89 (18. Mai 2019)

tarnari schrieb:


> Das ist denke ich gar nicht nötig, zumindest was meine Wenigkeit angeht. Das ist sehr, sehr gut gearbeitet.



Dankeschön  



> Ich würde mir unter clean einfach was anderes vorstellen. Das ist eher... imposant.



Komplett ohne Ausschnitte im Stahl, sah mir das das eher nach langweilig aus.  
Hatte vor meinem Mora auch unten noch einen Radiator, dass sah mir dann einfach nach press passung aus. 



> Aber ich glaube, wir driften sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab.



Es geht ja noch um ein PC-O11 von daher 



> Zum Gehäuse kann ich leider nichts beitragen. Habe ein ganz anderes.



Wenn du mal ein neues suchen solltest, gib bescheid  



> Vor allem keine wakü. Aber ich fand das Thema sehr interessant und der Kommentar kam einfach so heraus. XD



Das Thema Wakü, macht allgemein verdammt viel Spaß. Ist einfach was anderes als 4 Schrauben zu drehen


----------

